# [CONFIG] branche stable et testing (résolu)

## thierry_b

Bonjour,

Je voulais vous psoer une question à propos des branches stables et testing de gentoo.

Dans le manuel , ils disent qu'i lest recommandé de rester en stable, si on ne veut avoir aucun problème de dépendances ou autres..et qu'il est assez déconseillé de passer en testing.

Vous en pensez quoi?

Parceque par exemple, sous debian, la unstable n'est pas vraiment si unstable que ca, et il y a un paquet qui permet de lister les bogues connus pour ne pas installer les eventuels paquets bugués.

C'est coment sous gentoo?

Car au debut, je me disais que j'allais garder la branche par défaut lla stable, mais je m'apercois qu'en stable, ils en sont qu'à kde 3.4.3-r1 et donc faut la testing pour avoir kde 3.5.

J'ai voulu tester gentoo en plus, car on m'a toujours dit que c'etait là qu'il y avait les paquets les plus récents, y'a t'il un bon compromis, pour avoir les derniers paquets sous gentoo tout en garantissant une bonne stabilité?

Merci  :Smile: 

A+Last edited by thierry_b on Tue Mar 28, 2006 11:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## UB|K

chacun en pense se qu'il veut, la preuve:

[DOW] Gentoo Stable VS Gentoo Unstable

je te laisse te faire une opinion mais je dirais juste que (si on fait pas n'importe quoi et qu'on à pas la malchance de tomber sur le mauvais paquet au mauvais moment) la branche unstable peut être tout à fait rock-stable. 

Et même si on fait n'importe quoi (mais qu'on si prend bien   :Wink:  ), ça reste stable. Pour te donner une idée, je viens de construire un sytème avec gcc4.1, glibc-2.4 et gnome-2.14 et il se porte bien, merci pour lui (à part les éternels problèmes d'automount dans gnome mais ça, ça compte pas). Pourtant dans ce cas, ce n'est même plus du unstable: ces paquets correspondent à une branche de paquets dits "hard-maskés" c-a-d pas directement disponibles même si on est en unstable. 

Tu peux aussi mixer stable/unstable (d'ailleurs on parle pas de stable/unstable mais de ARCH/~ARCH car ça correspond à l'architecture définie dans ton make.conf) mais pour cela il faudra potasser la manpage de portage , en particulier la section sur les fichiers qui se trouvent dans /etc/portage. De cette façon, tu pourra sans problème un système en ARCH et kde-3.5 qui est lui en ~ARCH.

----------

## thierry_b

Ok.

Merci  :Smile: 

----------

## Ey

 *thierry_b wrote:*   

> Ok.
> 
> Merci 

 

Encore un petit détail, la branche stable de gentoo est beaucoup plus à jour que les branches stable/testing de debian en règle générale, donc à moins de vouloir quelque chose de bleeding edge la stable doit pouvoir te convenir (rien ne t'empeche d'installer quelques paquets testing si le besoin s'en fait sentir sans passer pour autant intégralement en testing.

----------

## nykos

et sinon tu peux te mettre en stable, et si tu veux un paquet spécifique qui est juste dispo en unstable, ben tu pourra l'installer très facilement

grace au fichier package.keyword

----------

## thierry_b

 *Quote:*   

> et sinon tu peux te mettre en stable, et si tu veux un paquet spécifique qui est juste dispo en unstable, ben tu pourra l'installer très facilement grace au fichier package.keyword

 

Merci.

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me faire un pdf du man de portage et d'emerge pour que je vois exactement comment on se sert de package.keyword ? car ca serait plus pratique pour imprimer ensuite et pour l'instant, je n'ai vraiment rien sous ma gentoo.

Ou sinon si vous avez un bon lien, pourquoi pas aussi  :Smile: 

PS: Xorg mache bien en testing?

Je comptais mettre Xorg et un Wm (comme kde par exemple) en testing.

PS2: Désolé, j'avais pas vu le chapitre "Utiliser Portage" lol.

Merci

A+

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Parceque par exemple, sous debian, la unstable n'est pas vraiment si unstable que ca, et il y a un paquet qui permet de lister les bogues connus pour ne pas installer les eventuels paquets bugués.
> 
> 

 

Par expérience, la "unstable" de gentoo est beaucoup plus simple à gérer que la unstable debian. Plusieurs fois j'ai eu de vieux souci de dépendances sur ma debian unstable alors que ça ne m'est encore jamais arrivé avec ma gentoo. Comme le prouve l'expérience de UB|K, il est même possible d'utiliser des hard-masked sans trop de souci ! Personnellement, j'utilise Xorg 7 avec Xgl sans aucun problème ! La même opération est beaucoup plus délicate avec une debian...

----------

## thierry_b

 *Quote:*   

> Par expérience, la "unstable" de gentoo est beaucoup plus simple à gérer que la unstable debian. Plusieurs fois j'ai eu de vieux souci de dépendances sur ma debian unstable alors que ça ne m'est encore jamais arrivé avec ma gentoo. Comme le prouve l'expérience de UB|K, il est même possible d'utiliser des hard-masked sans trop de souci ! Personnellement, j'utilise Xorg 7 avec Xgl sans aucun problème ! La même opération est beaucoup plus délicate avec une debian...

 

Ha ok.

Mais par exemple, quand on lui dit d'installer un paquet en testing, il va forcement si ce paquet depdendent d'autres, télécharger les versions testing de ces paquets?

et donc quand on fera une mise à jour complète, il saura tout seul quels paquets, il aura à recompiler avec la nouvelle version stable et lequels recompiler avec la nouvelle version testing?

Je comprends pas pour l'utilisation de xorg et xgl en mm temps , xgl n'est pas censé remplacer xorg?

Merci

A+

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Mais par exemple, quand on lui dit d'installer un paquet en testing, il va forcement si ce paquet depdendent d'autres, télécharger les versions testing de ces paquets?
> 
> et donc quand on fera une mise à jour complète, il saura tout seul quels paquets, il aura à recompiler avec la nouvelle version stable et lequels recompiler avec la nouvelle version testing? 

 

Oui ne t'inquiète pas : les algorithme de gestion des dépendances est à mon avis au moins aussi performant que ceux des outils apt de debian !   :Very Happy: 

 *Quote:*   

> Je comprends pas pour l'utilisation de xorg et xgl en mm temps , xgl n'est pas censé remplacer xorg? 

 

Non il faut les deux. En gros (on me corrigera si je me trompes), Xgl est une extension de Xorg. C'est pour ça d'ailleurs qu'il faut absolument utiliser une version modulaire de Xorg.

----------

## thierry_b

Ha ok.

Et par exemple, si je dois m'absenter plusieurs heures, comment je pourrais lui dire qu'il installe xorg et ensuite, qu'il enchaine de suite avec un window manager quelconque au nniveau de la syntaxe? vu qu'apprement chaque install prend bcp de temps, vu qu'il compile tout.

Est-ce que par défaut gentoo efface les fichiers sources, quand il a fini de compiler un package?

Merci

A+

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Et par exemple, si je dois m'absenter plusieurs heures, comment je pourrais lui dire qu'il installe xorg et ensuite, qu'il enchaine de suite avec un window manager quelconque au nniveau de la syntaxe? vu qu'apprement chaque install prend bcp de temps, vu qu'il compile tout.
> 
> 

 

emerge xorg-x11 enlightenment

Il suffit de mettre les paquets les uns à la suite des autres (comme pour apt-get d'ailleurs)

Tu verras, c'est long au début à cause de xorg, kde gnome... à la limite des gros paquets comme firefox, mozilla ou openoffice (qui sont d'ailleurs disponibles directement en version binaire). Mais ensuite les temps de compilation ne sont pas trop embêtant car tu peux toujours utiliser ta machine pendant que ça travaille !

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Est-ce que par défaut gentoo efface les fichiers sources, quand il a fini de compiler un package? 

 

Les sources sont sauvegardées dans le repertoire /usr/portage/distfiles/

Il est possible de nettoyer tout ça en supprimant simplement les fichiers (des fichiers .tar.gz classiques), ou bien en utilisant un outil du genre eclean (disponible après l'installation des gentoolkit)

----------

## thierry_b

Ok.

Merci pour tout  :Smile: 

Par contre, quelqu'un aurait des super options quand on a un pentium 4, pour peut-être compiler bcp plus vite mais tout en étant sure, que ca marche lol, une optimisation sure  :Smile: .

Merci encore.

A+

----------

## boozo

'alute

alors comme çà on commence par un petit troll discret hein ?!

aller la fonction Search du forum et hop ça y est... en complément man gcc si tu te sens d'attaque   :Wink: 

benvenue sur gentoo au fait   :Smile: 

----------

## UB|K

 *thierry_b wrote:*   

> Par contre, quelqu'un aurait des super options quand on a un pentium 4, pour peut-être compiler bcp plus vite mais tout en étant sure, que ca marche lol, une optimisation sure .

 

Y a bien ccache mais ça ne marche que pour les paquets que tu re-compiles alors ça ne changera rien lors d'une première installation. Tu peux quand même y  jeter un oeil, c'est dans le handbook.

Pas de formule magique, dsl. En plus les optimisations proposées par gentoo sont des optimisations pour les binaires produits pas pour augmenter la vitesse de compilation (où alors je me trompe lourdement dans mon approche de la chose auquel cas quelqu'unde plus calé s'empressera de corriger!!). Pour ça, il faudrait optimiser gcc lui même. Et je ne conseillerais pas à quelqu'un qui installe gentoo pour la première fois de recompiler sa toolchain à cause du faible "rapport gains obtenus/risque de tout casser".

EDIT: *boozo wrote:*   

> alors comme çà on commence par un petit troll discret hein ?!

 

heu, je vois pas ou est le troll, je trouve bien qu'il demande plutôt que de faire comme certains nouveaux venus sous gentoo qui remplissent leur CFLAGS avec tout ce qui leur tombe sous la main en pensant que ça va tout arracher et qui comprennent pas pourquoi ça marche pas!

----------

## boozo

ben sinon pour "compiler plus vite" : si tu as plusieurs machines a disposition tu peux faire de la compilation distribuée en utilisant distcc (avec ccache en complément effectivement)   :Wink:   tu as une doc officielle la dessus jette un oeil ça fonctionne extrèmement bien même si qqes packages sont récalcitrant à la chose mais c'est une très très petite minorité

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> alors comme çà on commence par un petit troll discret hein ?! 

 

Oui c'était gentillement déguisé... Pas évident de répondre sans déraper   :Cool: 

----------

## thierry_b

Ok.

Merci  :Smile: 

Euh je viens de passer xorg en testing de cette facon là:

debian / # cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

x11-base/xorg-x11 ~x86

 et quand je fais un emerge avec pretend il me dit ceci:

debian / # emerge --pretend xorg-x11

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies -

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- x11-apps/xauth-1.0.1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1" [ebuild])

Donc fo forcement démasquer tous les paquets dont dépend xorg pour pouvoir l'installer  :Sad:  ?

Merci

A+

----------

## PabOu

Dans ce cas-ci, tu es obligé de démasquer x11-apps/xauth car la version ~x86 de xorg à des dépendances qui sont également en ~x86. Pour chacune de ces dépendances masquées, tu vas devoir ajouter une ligne à ton fichier package.keywords

En revanche, tu ne dois pas le faire pour les dépendances qui ne sont pas dans une version masquée.

----------

## thierry_b

Re,

Euh j'en suis deja à ca:

debian / # cat /etc/portage/package.keywords

x11-base/xorg-x11 ~x86

x11-apps/xauth ~x86

x11-libs/libX11 ~x86

x11-proto/kbproto ~x86

et magrès ca, j'ai ceci:

debian / # emerge --pretend xorg-x11

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- sys-apps/man-1.6c (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- sys-apps/man-1.6b-r2 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

!!!    (dependency required by "x11-proto/kbproto-1.0.2" [ebuild])

Y'a poas un moyen rapide qu'il mette tout seul les dépendances de ce paquet en testing?

On peut avoir l'auto-completion dans emerge?

Merci

A+

----------

## xaviermiller

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/fr/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

et télécharge le "package list"

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> On peut avoir l'auto-completion dans emerge? 

 

Il te suffit d'installer bash-completion et d'ajouter la ligne suivante à ton bashrc (de l'utilisateur ou du root suivant comment tes besoins) :

```
[ -f /etc/profile.d/bash-completion ] && source /etc/profile.d/bash-completion
```

Normalement c'est juste une ligne à décommenter à la fin du fichier !

Sinon il tu peux utiliser : emerge --search

Encore autre chose, tu peux installer esearch qui est assez efficace dans la recherche de paquets (il faut mettre à jour la base avec eupdatedb

----------

## thierry_b

Re,

Le lien ne marche pas:

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/fr/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-packages.txt

Et puis si je veux le faire pour un autre paquet, comment je pourrais moi même établir cette liste?

Merci

A+

----------

## UB|K

En démasquant les paquets un part un, t'es pas arrivé: y en a 289!!

Si t'as d'es problème avec le howto officiel, tu trouvera la même liste sur le HOWTO du forum: [HOWTO] Migration vers X modulaire, la liste des paquets est dans ce post

----------

## PabOu

 *thierry_b wrote:*   

> Le lien ne marche pas:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/fr/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-packages.txt

 

un problème lors de la traduction apparement, car le lien original (/en/ et non /fr/) fonctionne. Si quelqu'un est abonné à la mail-list de traduction, ce serait chouette de le signaler ;)

----------

## xaviermiller

 *PabOu wrote:*   

>  *thierry_b wrote:*   Le lien ne marche pas:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/fr/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-packages.txt 
> 
> un problème lors de la traduction apparement, car le lien original (/en/ et non /fr/) fonctionne. Si quelqu'un est abonné à la mail-list de traduction, ce serait chouette de le signaler 

 

 :Arrow:  http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-packages.txt

et là, ça marche  :Wink: 

----------

## thierry_b

Re,

Ok, il y a la liste, mais après fo faire x copiers collers pour rajouter à chaque fois ~x86 à chaque ligne dans le fichier package.keywords.

Et aussi, c'est bien d'avoir cette liste, mais imaginons que je veuille installer xfce4 ou kde 3.5 en testing, comment je fais pour avoir d'un coup la bonne listes des paquets qui dépendent? Pq j'ai pas envie de me taper chaque entrée manuellement non plus lol...

Merci  :Smile: 

A+

----------

## Trevoke

Tu crees un script pour le faire?  :Smile: 

----------

## Ey

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-390613-highlight-keywords.html

Ca pourrait t'intéresser

----------

## theniaky

Pourquoi tu ne passerais pas totalement en ~arch ? Il faut vraiment être pointilleux pour rester en stable uniquement sur certains paquets à mon avis... En plus si c'est Xorg que tu veux updater, ça m'étonnerait fortement que tu sois si à cheval que ça sur la stabilité de ton système   :Smile: 

Enfin, peut être que je me trompe et que ~arch n'est pas si stable que ça... Ma Gentoo est encore récente et je verrai avec le temps   :Wink: 

----------

## Ey

 *theniaky wrote:*   

> Enfin, peut être que je me trompe et que ~arch n'est pas si stable que ça... Ma Gentoo est encore récente et je verrai avec le temps  

 

Le system en x86 me parrait plus sain, parce qu'un compilateur pas stable ça peut être TRES gênant sur gentoo...

----------

## theniaky

 *Quote:*   

> Le system en x86 me parrait plus sain, parce qu'un compilateur pas stable ça peut être TRES gênant sur gentoo...

 

Ben il est possible d'être en ~arch tout en gardant des compilateurs plus en retraits non ? Du genre une bonne vieille version 3.3 de GCC...  :Smile: 

----------

## PabOu

oui il est possible de faire ca.

On peut également avoir tout son systeme en ~ARCH et seulement un paquet ou deux (gcc par exemple) en ARCH.

Mais je n'en vois pas l'intérêt, ma machine tourne en ~x86 depuis plus de 2 ans, sur la même install ;)

----------

## shmal

 *thierry_b wrote:*   

> Re,
> 
> Le lien ne marche pas:
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/fr/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-packages.txt
> ...

 Y a un script tres bien fait qque part, je le cherche...

EDIT : ici !

----------

## thierry_b

Re,

Je viens de passer en testing, en modifiant le make.config, et j'ai fait un emerge- sync, et mnt, il me disent:

* An update to portage is available. It is _highly_ recommended

 * that you update portage now, before any other packages are updated.

 * Please do so and then update ALL of your configuration files.

Qu'est ce qu'il faut faire exactement pour avoir l'update de portage? je pensais que c'etait le role de emerge --sync non?

Merci  :Smile: 

A+

----------

## xaviermiller

tu fais un 

```
emerge --update portage
```

, puis un 

```
emerge --ask --verbose --deep --update --neuwse world
```

 pour mettre tout à jour

à ce moment, tu auras 2 versions de GCC, dont la stable (3.3) sera active. Si tu souhaites passer à la 3.4, lis le guide de migration GCC dans l'URL que tout le monde connaît  :Wink: 

----------

## geekounet

Ben tout simplement : 

```
# emerge -u portage
```

Et comme tu passe de la version 2.0 à la 2.1, tu devras faire ça aussi :

```
# emerge --metadata
```

 :Wink: 

[EDIT] Grillé pour le premier point   :Confused: 

----------

## _droop_

 *XavierMiller wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> emerge --update portage
> ```
> ...

 

Bonjour,

```
emerge --update --oneshot portage
```

seraît plus propre. Le "oneshot" éviteras que portage se retrouve dans /var/lib/portage/world où il n'a rien à faire.

Pour portage ce n'est pas très grave, mais à force de remplir /var/lib/portage/world avec des dépendances à cause de l'emerge -u unpaquet, bah le depclean devient vraiment moins efficace.

Bon aller, j'arrete de pinailler pour rien   :Wink: 

----------

## xaviermiller

Oui, j'ai fait exprès, sachant que mettre portage dans "world" est une bonne chose  :Wink: 

----------

